# Vodafone wireless internet deal



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to give up my Vodafone wireless internet contract at the end of March but do not want to lose all the money I am contracted to pay for the remaining months.

I have been informed by VF that I can transfer it to someone so the deal is as follows:

-The contract lasts until 31st October 2010
-It is for unlimited use ‘at home’ wireless internet using a dongle pen on USB port.
-There is no limit to the download and it is their fast speed
-SMS texts can also be used on it, charged per text.
-The service can be suspended any time for up to a total of 3 months, for any number of days at a time if going away on holiday etc, so no loss of days.
-Bills are received monthly and paid in a VF store or direct debit.

It was originally a 30 euro package which I got on special offer at 25.50 pm
I am happy to give it to you for 20 euro pm

To do this, we both need to go to Vodafone in LeClerc (Caldas) with ID of your address, your fiscal number, passport. They would check at the time that the service reception is good in your area before you commit.

I will post a message when I have transferred it.


----------

